# Builling a wine cellar



## secomeau (Jan 23, 2008)

ok guys.. im building a wine cellar in my basement and i have a couples of questions.







from this picture...the red wall is the wall against the house fondation witch has been sprayed and a 2x4 wall with waper barier and sheetrock, so i did not touch that one. The black wall is a 2x4 wall with sheetrock on the outside of the cellar. the blue wall is a 2x4 wall that supports the staircase with sheetrock on the outside. and finaly the green wall is a 2x4 wall with a door opening with nothinng on it so far...

so i know i have to insulate all 4 walls and put vapor barier on the outsite but i my case i cant really do that. I would have to put it in the inside. theres only the green wall that has nothing on it that i could put it on the outside. So what do you guys think. Should i put the vapor barier on the inside of wall red, black and blue and then on the outside for the green wall or all 4 walls on the inside?


----------



## FentonCellars (Jan 23, 2008)

the pic didn't come through so it is kind of hard to follow your note, but I kind of get your idea. First, do you even have a moisture problem? Are you concerned with controlling your humidity levels for your wine cellar? There is another post out there for the perfect temp/humidity levels for wine cellars. I bought a radio shack meter and found that the levels were perfect year around, so I abandoned the idea of making an actual climate controlled room. You may be in the same boat.


----------



## secomeau (Jan 23, 2008)

FentonCellars said:


> the pic didn't come through so it is kind of hard to follow your note, but I kind of get your idea. First, do you even have a moisture problem? Are you concerned with controlling your humidity levels for your wine cellar? There is another post out there for the perfect temp/humidity levels for wine cellars. I bought a radio shack meter and found that the levels were perfect year around, so I abandoned the idea of making an actual climate controlled room. You may be in the same boat.



well my temps is about 19 degre celcius and humidity is about 25%.. so yes humidity control is a concern


----------



## FentonCellars (Jan 23, 2008)

my basement is 65 degrees year round with 25-45% humidity and this was fine per the other post I mentioned, so I don' think yours sounds at all bad.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't put wine against the wall that supports the staircase. Wine should be stored in a cool, humid, vibration-free area. Lots of vibrations in the wall supporting the staircase.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2008)

I too have pretty darn good conditions in my basement as its mostly subtereanean and have insulated the rest of the walls with roll out and Tuff R sheeting. I think some people have pretty good conditions and still go overboard because they can but most of the time if you are in a dry cellar then your way ahead of most people and dont have to go all out unless you are going to be storing 1945 Bordeaux's.


----------

